# Lost or Stolen



## steveskinner (Dec 19, 2006)

Shredder -  -maybe left at Split Mountain Boat Ramp or stolen in Roaring Fork Valley ... reward!


----------



## akblair (Apr 27, 2004)

WHAT????


----------



## Sherpa9543 (Jul 22, 2014)

I'm confused... You think your boat was left in one part of the state, or stolen in another? I think I saw your shredder in the 5th dimension. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## steveskinner (Dec 19, 2006)

I loaned the boat to some friends for a Lodore trip - they remember loading it into the truck but I do not remember loading it out. Now it is missing and my heart is shredded.


----------



## Cwood (May 28, 2016)

Looks like your friends need to get you a new boat!!


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## She devil cat (May 21, 2016)

Yikes! Definitely look like your friends owe you a new one.. Did you put anything in the local paper about it or tell the authorities?


----------

